# Cut Underbelly Cover Into 4 Sections



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

I did this mod a year ago when I installed Quickie-flushes on my black and grey holding tanks and wanted to see how it would stand-up. It passes the test. Some of the underbelly pieces are larger than others depending on what I need to get at underneath. There isn't very much up front on my trailer so it has a larger underbelly piece. I still gave it support as the following pictures show. I used the black expanding foam cans ( got at Home Depot in the Outdoor Pond Pump area ), which are waterproof, to seal up any gaps around pipes, etc. that come out from the underbelly.

Photo 1 - Wooden 2 X 4 Cross Brace at Sag Point ( Not at Seam ). I lag-screwed 2 x 4 supports in two locations for underbelly support. One of them is to help elliminate sag on a large section of the underbelly and the other 2 x 4 is at a seam point between 2 separate underbelly locations.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...9_793_94074.jpg

Photo 2 - 2 X 4 Cross Brace at Seam Joint. This is a 2 x 4 cross beam at a point where I cut the underbelly making a spot where two seams will join. After the joints are put in place, I put an aluminum strap all the way across the seam as shown in some of the other photos.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...9_793_77652.jpg

Photo 3 - Tidied Up Electrical Wires As Well. I tidied up the wires and water hoses while the belly was off. I taped the wires together and secured them to the cross beams. I wrapped the water pipes in insulated foam tubes and secured them to the cross braces as well.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._793_116412.jpg

Photo 4 - Aluminum Strapping Across Underbelly Seams. Here is a photo of the 2" wide aluminum strapping that goes across the trailer where I cut the underbelly into sections. Some of the aluminum straps are screwed into 2 x 4 support beams and others into the existing S-Metal Beams.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._793_113300.jpg

Photo 5 - Extra Support on existing S-Metal Beams. Because the existing S-Metal Beams are narrow and if it is a position where two seams of the underbelly meet I wanted a wider grabbing area underneath. I used electrical box covers because they where inexpensive and strong. I just glued them into place on the metal beams and put the underbelly up to it.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...9_793_60781.jpg

Photo 6 - Aluminum Strap Across Underbelly Joint. Here is a picture of the aluminum strapping across the full length cut sections of the underbelly.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...9_793_29687.jpg

Photo 7 - Underbelly Sag Supports. Here is a picture of two spots where I put a 2"X 24" aluminum strap to help releave belly sag. One strap is screwed into a 2 x 4 support I had added and the other strap is screwed into one of the existing metal S-braces that was already on the trailer. There is no cut seam at either of these locations - they are simply "SAG SUPPORTS."
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._793_148604.jpg


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Very nice work...looks great.

Randy


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Great work! Must be very satisfying when travelling down the road, not to have to worry if the cover will come loose. You have me inspired to pull mine off and make it solid! Thanks!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I like the water pipe insulation. I may have to try that one.

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks nice. Now you know everything is as it should be underneath.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice job! I may take some of your ideas and apply to mine since it is sagging so bad.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Rollrs45 said:


> I like the water pipe insulation. I may have to try that one.
> 
> Mike


Great idea.. Might do that also.

Carey


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Very fro-fessional looking


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Ugh...I see an "involuntary" mod like this in my future. Very nicely done!

-CC


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Looks very nice,know it makes you feel better with a good job like you have.


----------

